# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Skriptet me te mira

## Bekim Gushta

Hej çuna ketu do te shkruajme skriptet me te mira per WebPages qe  ndodhen deri tani.

----------


## Bekim Gushta

<script language="JavaScript"> 

var message="Please contact Administrator!"; 

function click(e) { 
if (document.all) { 
if (event.button == 2) { 
alert(message); 
return false; 
} 
} 
if (document.layers) { 
if (e.which == 3) { 
alert(message); 
return false; 
} 
} 
} 
if (document.layers) { 
document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN); 
} 
document.onmousedown=click;


</script>

----------

